# 3 day week & RP9 form



## Mark_jmc (22 Jul 2010)

Hi All,
A client of mine is putting an employee on a 3 day week due to a serious decline in business.  He has met with the employee and he has agreed to this over a defined period of time.

What i would like to know is- 


does the employer have to fill out an RP9 form ? (he is not reducing the employees hours or pay by more than half)
Also if an RP9 form does not have to be filled out can the employee still make a social welfare claim for the days he is not working but is available to work?
Many thanks for any advice,
Mark


----------



## papervalue (23 Jul 2010)

Mark_jmc said:


> Hi All,
> A client of mine is putting an employee on a 3 day week due to a serious decline in business.  He has met with the employee and he has agreed to this over a defined period of time.
> 
> What i would like to know is-
> ...





looking at form, looks like not on layoff or short time(dont think he has to fill in)

Be ok for social welfare as well

To confirm maybe phone nera and social welfare


----------

